# "Homeland" 2nd Season Ordered by Showtime



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

_The Hollywood Reporter_ reports Showtime has ordered a second season of "Homeland" the intense espionage drama starring Claire Danes, Damian Lewis and Mandy Patinkin. Great show and if you're recording it you now know it will go another season.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Excellent news. This show is great, IMO.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Cool, now I can start watching the recordings I have.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

So far one of the best new series that premiered this year.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Excellent series. Something of a 24 I feel, for the fans of that series.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Yep, it is one that I try to watch within 24-36 hours and even the same night in some cases. Dexter is one of the few I watch that fast and usually live so it is right up there with that to me.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

I watched the first episode because of the cast and I'm glad I did. Great series.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I assume that the Brody storyline will likely wrap this season -- be curious to know how they plan on handling subsequent seasons. Whether new cast members are introduced or existing cast members are used in a different capacity. Anyway, great news on the renewal -- this is an excellent show.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Dario33 said:


> I assume that the Brody storyline will likely wrap this season -- be curious to know how they plan on handling subsequent seasons. Whether new cast members are introduced or existing cast members are used in a different capacity. Anyway, great news on the renewal -- this is an excellent show.


I don't think they'll wrap the Brody storyline at all. I bet he gets into a serious political office, president maybe, and works from the inside.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I don't think they'll wrap the Brody storyline at all. I bet he gets into a serious political office, president maybe, and works from the inside.


President? The show would lose an awful lot of credibility if that happened.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news about the renewal, but ..

<soap box>

Please don't post any spoilers in this thread or post discussion of the program's plots!

I've only watched up to episode 3 and the title of this thread isn't spoiler inclusive.

</soap box>


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> President? The show would lose an awful lot of credibility if that happened.


Why is that?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Why is that?


Without giving anything away (and risk getting in trouble with Drew ), there is no way that someone in his current condition, and in his current state of mind, could ever be a serious candidate for any serious political office, forget President. He would last 5 minutes before the press ate him alive.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks hilmar2k - Uncle Sam gets my vote! :up:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Without giving anything away (and risk getting in trouble with Drew ), there is no way that someone in his current condition, and in his current state of mind, could ever be a serious candidate for any serious political office, forget President. He would last 5 minutes before the press ate him alive.


Interesting. I was thinking he'll go for Congress because


Spoiler



that lady from the VP office really seemed interested in pushing him.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> I don't think they'll wrap the Brody storyline at all. I bet he gets into a serious political office, president maybe, and works from the inside.


I hope you're right. If the creative team can keep the "mystery" of Brody compelling beyond this season, I'm all for it. I think Damien Lewis is doing a great job with the role and at a minimum, I'd like to see him return in some capacity.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Sweet! I really like this show.


----------



## joehandy2011 (Jul 1, 2010)

*LOVE THIS SHOW I was wondering how many episodes they're showing this season?*


----------



## rrdirectsr (Jan 30, 2011)

sigma1914 said:


> Interesting. I was thinking he'll go for Congress because
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I didn't watch the spoiler but for those that don't think the story could go that way.......didn't we just have a former P.O.W. run for Pres a few years ago?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

This weeks episode was huge! WOW...I didn't see that coming. This show is one of the est in recent years, IMO.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Agreed, definitely no problem for a second season now.


----------



## Repcmm (Oct 12, 2002)

Does anybody know if they plan a Homeland marathon soon?
I would love to catch up after hearing all the good reviews.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Repcmm said:


> Does anybody know if they plan a Homeland marathon soon?
> I would love to catch up after hearing all the good reviews.


I believe that all of the old episodes are available on Demand.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I blew it! 
Somehow I failed to record the finale of this great show, and it doesn't appear on SHO's on demand channel. 
Is there a schedule for releasing current shows?

Well, then, NEVERMIND! </Gilda Radnor>

It's being shown at seven on SHO reg. Channel. only 28 minutes to go.....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Repcmm said:


> Does anybody know if they plan a Homeland marathon soon?
> I would love to catch up after hearing all the good reviews.


Yes, I caught up midseason via On Demand. Had to use IMDB.com to figure out the order of presentation.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Is 'Homeland' the _new_ '24'?


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"Nick" said:


> Is 'Homeland' the new '24'?


I saw every season of 24 and really, really liked the first 4 or 5 seasons. Homeland is no 24. It is so much better. On the one hand, a 12 episode season is a drag, but on the other, Homeland did what 24 never could: deliver a believable storyline. And they delivered it very well.

I'm surprised that Showtime only ordered one additional season, but it appears that they limited the deal to season 2. It was absolutely the best show of the fall.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Nick said:


> Is 'Homeland' the _new_ '24'?


 More like the new "Sleeper Cell."


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

dualsub2006 said:


> I saw every season of 24 and really, really liked the first 4 or 5 seasons. Homeland is no 24. It is so much better. On the one hand, a 12 episode season is a drag, but on the other, Homeland did what 24 never could: deliver a believable storyline. And they delivered it very well.
> 
> I'm surprised that Showtime only ordered one additional season, but it appears that they limited the deal to season 2. It was absolutely the best show of the fall.


Totally agree homeland was the best new show of the fall by far. hopefully showtime will be able to keep it going and keep it believable. This season was great though can't wait to see what happens in season 2.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Is there any way to see the original Israeli series this was based on?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Interesting. I was thinking he'll go for Congress because
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I was right. :lol:


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sleeper Cell was amazing! I was really disappointed when it didn't return. Homeland kept me guessing every, single episode. And they constantly surprised me. It was such a good mix of tension, suspense, drama and emotion. I actually added Showtime this year just to watch Homeland after watching the free season premiere on the 101.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Boardwalk Empire, Dexter, Boss, The Big C and Homeland... all good candidates for Emmys. What a great season for the premium channels.


----------



## starzinger (Jan 12, 2012)

Anyone seen the show that Homeland is based on? I think it's Israeli.


----------

